# Meet my sweetheart and her babies! - update with pictures



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

This is my cat, Lille My: 










And these are her beautiful babies. I think there are two boys and two girls.










She's the sweetest cat i've ever known!  She's go such a nice personality, always purring happily! She's playful and funny. She's the most adorable little girl!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*

Lille My is beautiful, and the babies are so cute!


----------



## foxykitty911 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*

They are all so beautiful!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*

The babies are so cute, and Momma looks like a little sweetheart.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*

So cute!


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*

Very cute! Welcome!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*

Lilly is adorable! The kittens are too. Are the two white ones completely white?


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*

Awe, another beautiful black and white, and with adorable little babies too! :luv


----------



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*



October said:


> Lilly is adorable! The kittens are too. Are the two white ones completely white?


They were born completely white but are starting to change to grey on the ears, tail and face!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*

She's so pretty!!! And such sweet little babies!!! Congratulations, Lilli My!!!!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*



Asmileforonlyyou said:


> Awww the black and white looks like my babies!!
> 
> My siamese didn't even have any white ones, how precious


My black cat's babies were gray and white. Even the two stillborns. Check out my siggy to see Midnight and her surviving boys.


----------



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*



my3kitties said:


> Asmileforonlyyou said:
> 
> 
> > Awww the black and white looks like my babies!!
> ...


They're beautiful! There was one stillborn in Lille My's litter too. A beautiful little kitten, white with black dots all over it's back. I think it was a medium or long haired cat too, as it's fur was much longer than it's litter mates.


----------



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Meet my sweetheart and her babies!*

Here's a little update on the babies. They are four beautiful boys! Two are colour point, i think (at least one of them, the other one seems like a mixture of this and that. One is just like his mom, even the same markings on the body. The last one has got two funny spots over the eyes and one on the belly.

They have been a little sick and are enduring treatment, and i hope to see them better soon.

Here they are:

This is Elliott. He's the biggest and fattest of them all. He's a funny mixture between his mom and his dad (i assume). He's got his mom's markings on the body, although he's a very light beige. He's got dark ears and tail (i wonder if he's a colour point? His paws are the same colour as the rest of the body - beige or white, i'm not sure.) His eyes are light blue.









Here's a close up of his face. It's so beautiful! 









This baby's name is Kaizer. I believe he and Elliot have got the same dad, as their colours are almost alike. Kaizer reminds me of a siamese. He's beige with dark ears, paws, face (as you can see) and his paws are getting darker. His eyes are light blue. He's the second largest cat in the litter and he was the first to open his eyes. He's always exploring and he's brave and has got a strong personality.









Here he is with Elliott (facing the other way). It looks like he's got a mirror behind him! :lol: :









This is Zorro. He's a pensive little guy, a little shy and very careful. He spends most of the time sitting and admiring everything around him. He'll rather watch than explore. He's got his mom's colours and almost exact markings on the body. Only the face is a little different. He's her Mini-Me!









Zorro and Mommy:









Last, but not least, let me present to you Peter! He's such a funny looking little guy, very cute and sweet. He's been a little sick the last few days and he (along with the rest of the feline family) is enduring treatment to get rid og the sickness. He's got a little circular spot on his tummy and he seems to have longer fur than his brothers. 









Peter with Zorro and Kaizer. Hasn't he got the sweetest expression?









I love them so much! It's going to be so very hard to give them away!


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

Aw I would have totally named Peter Groucho, or Marx or something because it looks like he has huge bushy eyebrows! So cute!


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

dont give them away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

if you must, do you live in the d.c. area? :wink :mrgreen:


----------



## TabbyCat (Apr 6, 2009)

Kaizer is so cute


----------



## siwain (Mar 19, 2009)

Jadedea Jade said:


> dont give them away!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> if you must, do you live in the d.c. area? :wink :mrgreen:


I sooo want to keep them all!!  I'm so in love with them! But my family will never accept it! We're thinking about keeping at least one, but i don't want to give any of them away!

But if i have too, i would happily give you one, but i live in Portugal! Far far away! :lol:


----------

